# Baby cockatiel with lump under wing?



## shiro101 (Dec 18, 2012)

My cockatiel has its wing slightly away from its body and had its eyes closed when we saw him/her yesterday. (Gonna call it a he) He was sleeping all day yesterday and he can now eat and movie around a bit today. He still has his wing out away from his body and I decided to check what's wrong with it and I felt a very large lump on his wing, it's the part between the body and the bone of the wing... hard to explain. Like the V shaped piece of skin that sort of acts like a frog hand thing... anyway it's obviously swollen because it is much larger than the other side. Has he sprained it? Has he broken it? Is it going to fix itself? I don't know how he did it but I assume he tried to fly in the cage and maybe he got his wing stuck somewhere or he fell at a bad angle. He's only a small cockatiel, about 8 weeks.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You need to take him to the vet. Try taking a photo of the lump, we may be able to guess what it was caused by but we are not vets here, and an avian vet is your best bet, even a regular vet if you don't have an avian vet in your area.


----------



## Janette (Sep 9, 2012)

*Jackies mysterious Cyst or Tumour*







Hi Shiro, I too would be very interested in seeing a pic of your feathered babies lump. I have a Young Cockatiel who is a year old and she too has a lump under her left wing. Warning the lump is quite huge and I was told he suspected it to be a Zanthoma. I was advised to change it's diet from bird seed to Pellets and fruit and vegies consisting Vit A. When She was first weighed she was 96 grams 10 days ago and now she is 106 grams. I am thinking it is fast growing cyst or tumour or could be one of the following three AVIAN LIPOMA, SUBCUTANEOUS or FEATHER FOLLICLE TUMOUR. I was also told it was a suspected HEAMATOMA. But I have never seen similar pics like my Jackie. I would so like some help with my girl.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Janette said:


> View attachment 48929
> Hi Shiro, I too would be very interested in seeing a pic of your feathered babies lump. I have a Young Cockatiel who is a year old and she too has a lump under her left wing. Warning the lump is quite huge and I was told he suspected it to be a Zanthoma. I was advised to change it's diet from bird seed to Pellets and fruit and vegies consisting Vit A. When She was first weighed she was 96 grams 10 days ago and now she is 106 grams. I am thinking it is fast growing cyst or tumour or could be one of the following three AVIAN LIPOMA, SUBCUTANEOUS or FEATHER FOLLICLE TUMOUR. I was also told it was a suspected HEAMATOMA. But I have never seen similar pics like my Jackie. I would so like some help with my girl.


You need to get your tiel to an avian vet ASAP.


----------



## shiro101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for not updating! After a few days my bird has gotten better and now he has his wing positioned slightly weird but he can fly and everything so he is okay!


----------

